# BOOM Library Deal: Get 80% Off Sound FX Cinematic Bundle!



## APD (Jun 14, 2017)

For just $99, get these amazing libraries from BOOM Library who have consistently created high end, ultimate sound effects for all media and audio professionals.

These libraries are top notch sound effects and source recordings in high definition.

Only available until June 28th, you don&rsquo;t want to miss this!




*3 Unique Products Included!*

Cinematic Metal Bundle
Cinematic Trailers Designed
Cinematic Darkness Designed
*Key Features*

Library comes as 96kHz/24bit High Definition Audio (high-resolution WAV files)
2500+ royalty free sounds, delivered in 1.500+ files
15+GB of rises, whooshes, transitions, hits, impacts and more
Effective workflow: well-grounded Soundminer Metadata
*Youtube Playlist: *
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLT7gbrTfhFONnx0GaAmQkuu_vNOKAaS8d

*SoundCloud Channel: *
https://soundcloud.com/boom-library/

For more info, check https://audioplugin.deals


----------



## Ryan99 (Jun 15, 2017)

This is the kind of stuff that I usually find too expensive for me, but at this price, this is tempting.


----------



## Fleer (Jun 15, 2017)

True. Boom's one of the best sfx developers. Sublime whooshes and rises, particularly great for professional use in movie soundtracks, but I find them creatively captivating when starting a song.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jun 15, 2017)

Incredible deal - Boom Library stuff is worth every penny.


----------



## R. Soul (Jun 16, 2017)

I find the lack of demos disturbing. 

Well, maybe not disturbing, but definitely annoying.


----------



## Ryan99 (Jun 16, 2017)

R. Soul said:


> I find the lack of demos disturbing.
> 
> Well, maybe not disturbing, but definitely annoying.


I heard the demos for each product, so I don't understand why you say that...


----------



## R. Soul (Jun 16, 2017)

Ryan99 said:


> I heard the demos for each product, so I don't understand why you say that...


You mean the 1 min. demos for each product? Maybe I'm spoiled but I'm used to 10 user demos and a walkthrough video of 20 min. I don't get a feel of 90% of the content with these demos.


----------



## Ryan99 (Jun 16, 2017)

R. Soul said:


> You mean the 1 min. demos for each product? Maybe I'm spoiled but I'm used to 10 user demos and a walkthrough video of 20 min. I don't get a feel of 90% of the content with these demos.


These are WAV files. You don't need a walkthrough to use it. For example, you want to use a riser WAV file in a composition? Drag and drop, and BOOM, you're done!


----------



## macmac (Jun 16, 2017)

In the EULA, music library usage is allowed? (film and TV, I'm not talking about making your own sample packs).


----------



## Ryan99 (Jun 16, 2017)

macmac said:


> In the EULA, music library usage is allowed? (film and TV, I'm not talking about making your own sample packs).


I just checked their website and the answer is yes.


----------



## macmac (Jun 16, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## R. Soul (Jun 16, 2017)

Ryan99 said:


> These are WAV files. You don't need a walkthrough to use it. For example, you want to use a riser WAV file in a composition? Drag and drop, and BOOM, you're done!


A walkthrough of wav files then, if that makes it clearer. How can I be sure the remaining 90% doesn't sound rubbish when I can't hear it? 
I was listening to MIDIsonnance's latest sound set last night and he actually showed off every single patch.


----------



## Fleer (Jun 17, 2017)

Man, these are exquisite sounds indeed. Now I understand why Boom Library sfx is used by the big guys. Breathtaking.


----------



## AllanH (Jun 17, 2017)

I was was initially confused about what was included: "Cinematic Trailers Designed" and "Cinematic Darkness Designed" only includes the "_Designed_" product (as clearly stated), whereas the link actually links to a "Bundle" additionally containing a "Construction Kit". I would very much have preferred to get the Construction Kits, but that is probably too much to ask for.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 17, 2017)

AllanH said:


> I was was initially confused about what was included: "Cinematic Trailers Designed" and "Cinematic Darkness Designed" only includes the "_Designed_" product (as clearly stated), whereas the link actually links to a "Bundle" additionally containing a "Construction Kit". I would very much have preferred to get the Construction Kits, but that is probably too much to ask for.



I talked with Boom library. Here is what they said in regards to this bundle:
http://vi-control.net/community/thr...0-off-boom-library-bundle.62770/#post-4099704


----------



## Quasar (Jun 17, 2017)

R. Soul said:


> I find the lack of demos disturbing.
> 
> Well, maybe not disturbing, but definitely annoying.



Your reconsidered (and correct) lexical distinction literally made me LOL... 

These aren't Kontakt libraries? Do they have their own player? What's the CP?


----------



## Ryan99 (Jun 17, 2017)

Tugboat said:


> Your reconsidered (and correct) lexical distinction literally made me LOL...
> 
> These aren't Kontakt libraries? Do they have their own player? What's the CP?


What I understand is that's WAV files that you can import in your DAW or other libraries that accept sample imports. You can then tweak them with the DAW native plugins or third-party plugins, but from what I have heard, there are the construction kits that are dry, and the designed kits that are already processed with a massive sound.

Now I understand why it's called "BOOM".. I already hear my wallet hurting after these massive hits!


----------



## Fleer (Jun 17, 2017)

Yup, WAV files for your DAW.


----------



## Ryan99 (Jun 17, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Yup, WAV files for your DAW.


I already have Omnisphere 2 and Avenger. I can only imagine the fun I will have tweaking these sounds inside of them...


----------



## Fleer (Jun 17, 2017)

Same here, loading into Omnisphere 2


----------



## Quasar (Jun 17, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Yup, WAV files for your DAW.


Now that is pretty attractive, an open set of wavs that I can throw into O2, onto a DAW track, whatever... No iLok/PACE-y stuff?


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jun 17, 2017)

Shame it's not the construction kits. Certainly look like the more interesting sound packs.


----------



## Fleer (Jun 17, 2017)

Tugboat said:


> Now that is pretty attractive, an open set of wavs that I can throw into O2, onto a DAW track, whatever... No iLok/PACE-y stuff?


No iLok/PACE-y stuff. Just plain WAV files with a great "classification" system for finding what you need. Me, I'm happy to use these fully finished sounds as construction kits would be too hard for me. I'm into instant gratification.


----------



## wst3 (Jun 17, 2017)

as an old SFX library type I find this offer very difficult to ignore. Their production quality is tops, and their artistic approach is really cool.


----------



## Ryan99 (Jun 17, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Shame it's not the construction kits. Certainly look like the more interesting sound packs.


There is a bundle with the construction kit and the processed files, and 2 others with the processed files. That's a lot of quality stuff for my taste.


----------



## Fleer (Jun 20, 2017)

The included Metal Bundle has both.


----------



## David Chappell (Jun 22, 2017)

Bought it, can't wait to play with it. Boom library makes properly fantastic stuff. Massive thanks to their support, too. I already had the cinematic trailers bundle and they very kindly allowed me to exchange it for another of their libraries. Exemplary customer service!


----------



## Ryan99 (Jun 22, 2017)

David Chappell said:


> Bought it, can't wait to play with it. Boom library makes properly fantastic stuff. Massive thanks to their support, too. I already had the cinematic trailers bundle and they very kindly allowed me to exchange it for another of their libraries. Exemplary customer service!


Congratulations! I agree, these are fantastic sounds!


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jun 24, 2017)

Just bought it. Seems to be taking them ages to take the payment. So much for instant download. 

Had a listen to the metal construction kit sounds. Makes me want to buy a little Zoom recorder and make my own.


----------



## Fleer (Jun 24, 2017)

Shoot an email to Boom support. They replied within the hour when I wrote them.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jun 24, 2017)

Well this is extremely irksome. I have an email from Paypal saying the payment had been made, while at the same time the order status on the website says it's been cancelled .

To top it off the support team only work Monday to Friday. 

Guess I'll have to contact Paypal and get them to get the money back. 

Not impressed with my first impressions of this company (not Boom but the special deals website).


----------



## Fleer (Jun 24, 2017)

Boom is Münich based. They indeed don't work during weekends.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jun 24, 2017)

Like I say it's not Boom, it's "audioplugindeals". 

Anyway I've opened a case with Paypal, so someone is going to get a headache on Monday morning...


----------



## wst3 (Jun 24, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Had a listen to the metal construction kit sounds. Makes me want to buy a little Zoom recorder and make my own.


Do it! It's fun, and it can be quite practical.

Only hint worth typing is to get an external microphone (or two) for the handheld recorder when you are ready to improve the audio quality. That alone will make a big difference.


----------



## Ryan99 (Jun 24, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Shoot an email to Boom support. They replied within the hour when I wrote them.


I had a corrupted file when I downloaded one of the pack. I wrote to them and got a quick reply with a working link.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jun 24, 2017)

Well like I say it's @APD that I'm having the issues with. 

They claim that I've reversed the payment while Paypal is saying that the transaction/payment is complete. 

APD are saying I have to make the payment again which obviously I'm not going to do while Paypal is saying the original transaction is completed.

Going to have to resolve the issue via PayPal resolution centre (with which I now have an open case).


----------



## Ryan99 (Jun 25, 2017)

Let's hope it gets resolved. I never had any problem with APD, and when I contacted them, they have been very helpful, so I'm sure they will find a solution.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jun 28, 2017)

Urgh. APD tell me the orders cancelled and I have to buy it again. Like a mug I do that. Wake up this morning and see that my bank has been charged twice by @APD.

First and last time I use this website that's for sure.


----------



## APD (Jun 28, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Urgh. APD tell me the orders cancelled and I have to buy it again. Like a mug I do that. Wake up this morning and see that my bank has been charged twice by @APD.
> 
> First and last time I use this website that's for sure.



Hey @Puzzlefactory: We got your email about this issue and we have responded. We have no pleasure in billing you twice, this is apparently a problem between your bank and Paypal. The first order you made was reversed, not from our side, so we don't have those funds. The second order was successful and those are the only funds we have. We suggest you contact Paypal to resolve this issue, it may be that the reversal is stuck somewhere and Paypal needs to take some action. Cheers!


----------

